# Look at what the Easter Bunny brought me



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

A nice big Fish Ohio saugeye from my kayak! 




























I measured this fish against my rod, and when I measured the mark it was 26.5". 21" is Fish Ohio. My kayak is 30" wide, and in the widest shot you can see its tail is over the right side a little and you can see the size using that for scale. It was one of the toughest battles I have ever had on a fly rod. This fish pounced on a coyote Clouser, size 6, in maybe 3-5' of water. I was fishing for bass when I caught it.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Sweet! IMO that is a [email protected]$$ catch on the fly. Keep it up and thanks for the pics...


----------



## CastAway66 (Mar 30, 2010)

Did ya lip'm like a bass? 
Nice fish!!!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah, I was pretty stoked, that was a good catch on the long rod.

And no, I did not lip it! That's why it took me three tries to land it...I'd slide my hand under its belly and start to lift, and it'd come back to life and take off!


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

saweeet, nice catch on the fly rod!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice catch! I have never gotten one of those on a fly.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Such a cool catch


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

awesome.. saugeye or sauger? I couldn't see the white tip on the lower tail or the black spot behind the dorsel. If it was a sauger, then you have an absolute whale of a fish! Regardless, sweet catch.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

WhoolyBugger said:


> awesome.. saugeye or sauger? I couldn't see the white tip on the lower tail or the black spot behind the dorsel. If it was a sauger, then you have an absolute whale of a fish! Regardless, sweet catch.


I'm about positive it's a saugeye. I've caught tons of sauger, and their dorsal is always spotted, this fish had basically a solid-colored dorsal. The lake is stocked with saugeye, and as far as I know, there are no sauger in this lake.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice catch! I've caught Walleye on the long rod, but never sauger/eye....very nice!

Mike


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

MIKE*A said:


> Nice catch! I've caught Walleye on the long rod, but never sauger/eye....very nice!
> 
> Mike


Ha, I'm the opposite...I've now caught sauger and saugeye on the fly, never a walleye! But in SE Ohio, walleyes are not all that common. I've only caught maybe 12-15 in my life, all but one from the Ohio River. The lone straggler not from the Ohio was on the Hocking.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

TheCream said:


> Ha, I'm the opposite...I've now caught sauger and saugeye on the fly, never a walleye! But in SE Ohio, walleyes are not all that common. I've only caught maybe 12-15 in my life, all but one from the Ohio River. The lone straggler not from the Ohio was on the Hocking.


I've actually never caught an 'eye in Ohio on the flyrod either....plenty of them in Mich. and Minnesota though...

Mike


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow! That is really a very sweet catch on the Flyrod Jeff! Hows the yak working out for you?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Wow! That is really a very sweet catch on the Flyrod Jeff! Hows the yak working out for you?


I have no complaints yet! It has been really stable, and easy to fly fish from, for me. The only think I need to figure out now is whether to buy a new net just for the yak or use my rubber bag trout net, because landing this fish by hand in the kayak was not easy!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I use a rubber bag net from walmart I got in Florida. Its much bigger for longer fish than trout.


----------

